# Festool



## Dixiereb31 (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw a FestoolSaw demonstration recently and was very impressed with the way they have gone after dust. Making just about every tool with a port to attach their dust "extraction" hose. When hooked up to the tool the extraction works very well, very little dust in the air. Now the big question, are they worth the money they want? They are super expensive! The salesman told me that in a commercial shop (that I don't have) a Festool a sander will outlast 6 or 8 DeWalts or P.C. Or Bosch sanders. But I could buy about 10 of the other brands to one Festool. I think it is an excellent product but grossly overpriced. I'm just a weekend woodworker I have no use for that kind of equipment for that price. Also I'm 50 yrs old I'm not going to invest in tools that expensive when if need be I'll run down to the local hardware store and purchase another DeWalt sander when my old one dies. What is your opinion on the price of Festool?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

To me, it's like Snap-on tools. I can turn the same bolt, nut, etc with a Craftsman wrench but Snap-on is probably made with better steel, closer tolerances, etc. To me Festool is stupid expensive. I would never buy one.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

+ 1 to the Snap-on, I can see their place in a professional woodworking shop. But for us hobbiest and weekenders, I think it would be more of a measuring contest.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

German engineering has it's advantages. They are expensive because the are built well. The are part of a system. Most tools will work with all the accessories they have. The extractors will work with all the tools. The systainers connect to each other and are nice and stack-able.

I have a few tools, the TS 55 track saw and the OH 1400 router. Bot are used on occasion and both work extremely well. Are they worth the price. Hard to say. They do their job well and when I need them they are now there.

For the hobbyist, probably overkill unless you have an excess of money gathering dust. For the pro, good tools make you money. So once you put out the dollars you soon forget about that and have the tool for a long time.

The one tool that is a good first buy would be the track saw. It has many uses if you are cutting sheet goods and need accuracy and easy cutting.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Festool are nice stuff but I could never justify the price unless they were making me money and I were selling my stuff. I like good tools and buy the best quality I can afford but festool are way over thetop from my needs. Their miter saw is something like 1300 dollars, you can buy a nice miter saw for 500 bucks that will meet the needs of almost all of us. There is no doubt their tools have nice features but I don't think you can justify the cost unless you are making mony with your tools.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Worth every single penny. I find it funny that 90% of people can only bitch about the price because they have never bought one or used one.

I bet I have bought 20k+ worth of Festool's over the last 5 years.

The all still work like the day I bought them and have saved me tons of time and made me tons of money.

They are heirloom quality tools, you know those old metal house power tools your grandpa spent his whole pay check just to get a router or saw that is still in perfect usable condition today.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Leo G said:


> For the hobbyist, probably overkill unless you have an excess of money gathering dust.



I believe their market share is about split down the middle between hobby guys and pro's, maybe more hobby guys.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Worth every single penny. I find it funny that 90% of people can only bitch about the price because they have never bought one or used one.
> 
> I bet I have bought 20k+ worth of Festool's over the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


A key point. If they aren't making money, they are an expense.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

99.9% of Festool owners would not trade in their used Festools for a new tool from a different manufacturer. I know that I wouldn't, and like WarnerConst I too have a significant investment in Festool products.

In particular, their sanders and Domino system are extraordinary, and their track saw provides glue-line rip quality cuts. I can use their sanders for an hour at a time and my hands don't tingle the way that they do with other manufacturers products. Their dust extraction system coupled with their sanders is so thorough that no dust mask is required. The list goes on and on.

As to whether to purchase them or not, it really comes down to individual preference. If you are a person who truly appreciates an excellent tool - even if you don't use it often - then Festool products may be for you. 

On the other hand, if you are not a pro or really don't take joy in the use of an extremely well designed and built tool, then you might want to seek other options.

Unlike some manufacturers that invest more in marketing than R&D, Festool's reputation is well deserved and not just marketing hype.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

jschaben said:


> A key point. If they aren't making money, they are an expense.


 
They are an expense no matter what. The difference is that if they make you money, you're getting a return on your investment in monetary terms.

If you use them as a hobbiest, then the return on your investment is the pleasure derived from using a well engineered and manufactured tool.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the best tools also, having said that I have found that I do not always use what I have bought enough to justify the purchase.
For example I found that I can hand sand better, faster and with less expense and dust than any power sander.
I did not believe it myself until I timed the two methods on a couple of items that were identical in size and grain.
I then took the two items to people to judge which had the better feel and look and they all picked the hand sanded items!

I suppose it would be another topic but how about a thread on which tools have you had buyers remorse?
How many Leigh dovetail jigs are under dusty benches or biscuit cutters that are unused?
Not to pick on any particular manufacture but I have bought my share of good quality tools and wish I could sell them for half of what I paid for them.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

jschaben said:


> A key point. If they aren't making money, they are an expense.


It's only a one time expense that will keep you happy for years if not decades. Save up for what you want and get it. 

I paid $500 for the Mirka Ceros sander. Way to much for a sander in my opinion but still worth it. Only hurt for a short while. Now sanding isn't as much of a chore and it is nearly dust free. 

Helps my business, saves me time and keeps my lungs free of that fine dust. Pretty nice insurance for a single outlay of $500


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it is like the Snap-On thing for mechanics tools. When I was a mechanic I purchased as much Snap-On tools as I could get. Are the expensive? You bet, but I was using them everyday and there is a clear quality difference when you use it everyday, day in and day out for years. I would suppose it is the same way with the Festool stuff. If it were being used everyday to make a living with I would say it makes a difference and be worth the cost. But for those of us who only use our tools occasionally it will never be worth that cost. I would rather buy wood with all that money and use my inferior tools to make some saw dust.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

> have saved me tons of time and made me tons of money


That's the name of the game. A pro can probably justify Festool on a cost-benefit basis, but an non-pro probably can't.


----------



## Dixiereb31 (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with the Snap-on analogy. Great tool for professionals but hard to justify for weekenders. But if you decide to purchase one you'll have something really nice. As for me I'll stick with my DeWalt, Makita, etc.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 14, 2012)

I repaired some machines for a company who made sockets for Snap on, Black Hawk, Craftsman and Husky.
All of the tools came off the same header machines, some went on for more polishing but all were made from the same steel and machinery.
There is a lot of marketing going on.

Any one out there have a Leigh dovetailing jig under their bench gathering dust?
How about a biscuit jointer?
I love my tools and gadgets, I have spent good money buying the best tools i could afford over the years.
I wish I could get my money back on a lot of them!


----------



## Andrew LB (Oct 30, 2012)

While I do not own any festool sanders I have had the opportunity to use a few of them and they are without question the best sander I've ever used. I personally also believe they are worth the money if you are making money with them because they don't cause anywhere near the fatigue or numbness after extended periods of use. Combined with the best in the business dust extraction, I'd wager the reduction of inhaled particulate will result in better health long term.

I currently own a Bosch ROS20VSK and it's a fantastic sander for the sub-$100 range. It's far superior to anything in that price range.


----------



## ewryter (Oct 20, 2012)

Every tool they make is better than its everyday counterpart. They are well worth the money if you are making the money to buy them. All you have to do is get one in your hands and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Irishroey (Feb 4, 2012)

I was actually logging on today to search about a festool jigsaw
I currently own a ts55 and purchased it about 7 years ago it is still the best tool I have in my van 
I am in the need of a jigsaw and i am going to order the eq300 later this week,has any one any info on this jigsaw


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Some buy Festool _*because they truly appreciate the quality, convenience, versatility, comfort of use etc etc....*_

Some buy Festool _*because they can....*_

Others buy Festool _*just so they can SAY they have Festool....*_


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Marv said:


> Some buy Festool _*because they truly appreciate the quality, convenience, versatility, comfort of use etc etc....*_
> 
> Some buy Festool _*because they can....*_
> 
> Others buy Festool _*just so they can SAY they have Festool....*_


For that matter you can substitute Festool with Harley Davidson, BMW or Mercedes and you would still be on the mark, if there is a demand it will be available.


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

I used a Festool sander and their dust extractor at a trade show a few years ago and was blown away. I saved and saved and purchased the set. It has changed the way I work. No dust mask! I have purchased many of their tools since. Do they make me money? Nope. Do they make me happy? YOu bet your ass. I have ever been happier with a company then I am with Festool.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 27, 2011)

Irishroey said:


> I was actually logging on today to search about a festool jigsaw
> I currently own a ts55 and purchased it about 7 years ago it is still the best tool I have in my van
> I am in the need of a jigsaw and i am going to order the eq300 later this week,has any one any info on this jigsaw


There are plenty of reviews on YouTube and the FOG. Here's a good one by Paul-Marcel over at the Half Inch Shy blog.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

Irishroey said:


> I was actually logging on today to search about a festool jigsaw
> I currently own a ts55 and purchased it about 7 years ago it is still the best tool I have in my van
> I am in the need of a jigsaw and i am going to order the eq300 later this week,has any one any info on this jigsaw


The thing I've heard about this jigsaw is that the blade stays straighter while it's cutting because of the way the Festool base is designed. I was told it cuts like a scroll saw because of the base and blade design. You can use Festool blades in other jig saws though; just FYI.

That said, I've had the same Porter Cable jigsaw for about 15 years now and I just cant justify buying the Festool right now. My PC works awesome (as jigsaws go), and I really don't use a jigsaw that much. Although, whenever I use my PC I kind of hope it'll puke out, but the thing just keeps humming along!



Dondi12 said:


> Saw a FestoolSaw demonstration recently and was very impressed with the way they have gone after dust. Making just about every tool with a port to attach their dust "extraction" hose. When hooked up to the tool the extraction works very well, very little dust in the air. Now the big question, are they worth the money they want? They are super expensive! The salesman told me that in a commercial shop (that I don't have) a Festool a sander will outlast 6 or 8 DeWalts or P.C. Or Bosch sanders. But I could buy about 10 of the other brands to one Festool. I think it is an excellent product but grossly overpriced. I'm just a weekend woodworker I have no use for that kind of equipment for that price. Also I'm 50 yrs old I'm not going to invest in tools that expensive when if need be I'll run down to the local hardware store and purchase another DeWalt sander when my old one dies. What is your opinion on the price of Festool?


I remember the first time I saw Festool's TS-55 in Woodcraft I thought to myself, what idiot would pay $550 for a freaking skilsaw?! After I saw what they did and how well they worked, I figured that out! I LOVE my TS-55 :laughing:.

I also have 2 Festool sanders and the Festool dust collector. The RO90 and the ETS150 are the sanders I have and the CT 26 is the dust collector I have. Sanding w/ the Festool sanders while using the dust collector is nothing short of AMAZING! There's virtually no dust. That's not the only plus though, the sanders are designed amazingly well too. The ETS150 is sooooo nice to use. All the different pads that are offered make it fantastic and it's action is superb. 

The RO90 is a marvel! The way I see the RO90 sander is like this- Someone will come out w/ a sander and I'll think to myself, that's a great idea! Then I'll use it and it'll be a complete turd. Somehow, Festool took all those great ideas and combined them in this marvelous little sander, and they made it work phenomenally! It's awesome for perfecting just about anything.

Even the Festool sandpaper is fantastic. The stuff lasts a long time, and when you add up how much you get compared to buying the 10 packs of Norton (which is all I used before I got the Festool) its pretty cheap.

You'll be hard pressed to find someone that bought a Festool and regrets it; they're fantastic tools regardless of whether or not your a hobby woodworker, or you make a living building cabinets or furniture.

I will say this though, it was a tough decision between the ETS150 and the Mirka Ceros sander. The decision maker for me on that was that I had Festool already, and the Festool was actually about $200 cheaper than the Mirka. I definitely LOVE my ETS150, but that Mirka is an awesome sander as well.

All that said, I don't work for or represent Festool in any way other than simply stating that they make fantastic power tools. Their tools work incredibly well. I still can't justify spending the money for the Domino, the Kapex, or their cordless drills so I can't vouch for those; my Makita miter saw, my PC and my Dewalt biscuit jointer, and my little 12v Bosch drills work way too well to trade up. But the sanders, the dust collector and that track saw are awesome tools and worth every penny IMO.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

shofestoolusa said:


> There are plenty of reviews on YouTube and the FOG. Here's a good one by Paul-Marcel over at the Half Inch Shy blog.
> 
> Review of Festool Trion PS300 - YouTube


One thing I didn't get in this review is when he said "when I go to rough cut stock w/ my jigsaw". Who rough cut's stock w/ a jigsaw? I can't imagine a scenario where I would want to do that.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

mattk8715 said:


> One thing I didn't get in this review is when he said "when I go to rough cut stock w/ my jigsaw". Who rough cut's stock w/ a jigsaw? I can't imagine a scenario where I would want to do that.


The only scenario I can think of is removing excess material before routing to a template, eg. for a radius or something.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

There is definitely two sides of the house here with on side being the weekend warrior and the other side being those who make a living or an income with their wood working skills. Yeah as a hobbyist a Festool would be wonderful but way to expensive, for my case anyways. 

I was a little put off by Ian Kirby's laptop table article in Wood Worker's Journal where he went on for two paragraphs and a side bar about using the Festool Domino loose tenon system. If I were to build that project I would be reaching for my dowling jig or creating traditional MT joints.

Maybe I could put Festools on my Christmas wish list.:smile:


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

EWerner said:


> There is definitely two sides of the house here with on side being the weekend warrior and the other side being those who make a living or an income with their wood working skills. Yeah as a hobbyist a Festool would be wonderful but way to expensive, for my case anyways.
> 
> I was a little put off by Ian Kirby's laptop table article in Wood Worker's Journal where he went on for two paragraphs and a side bar about using the Festool Domino loose tenon system. If I were to build that project I would be reaching for my dowling jig or creating traditional MT joints.
> 
> Maybe I could put Festools on my Christmas wish list.:smile:


I hear you. I love the idea of the Festool Domino jointer, but the $800 price tag for that is too much for me. I have 2 biscuit jointers, a Dewalt and a PC. I actually like using the Dewalt more, but the PC does FF biscuits and every once in a great while I need those. I've never been in a position where I was worried the standard biscuits wouldn't hold. Maybe if I worked w/ 8/4 stock it would be different, but until that day I'll stick w/ the biscuits.

And the Kapex? I still can't fathom paying $1700 for a miter saw when my my Makita works so well. For $1700 that Kapex better butter my bread for me in the morning!

That said, the track saw is fantastic if you do any amount of cabinet work, sheet work, or buy rough sawn lumber. It eliminated the need for me to buy a cabinet saw (I have a pretty small shop); and I use to have all my rough sawn lumber straight edged when I bought it, ever since I got my TS-55 I use that to straight edge all of it. The beauty of that is I always have a perfectly straight board when I use that saw. I'll even say it works better than a straight line rip saw, and also better than a jointer.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting thread.
Most of the tools are hard to justify unless they are getting a l to of use in a commercial shop.
I think their sanders are enough better to be worth the INVESTMENT in comfort of use and safety of dust and vibration control. I did finally get the 125 sander and a100 box of each grit from 150-400 . I have not regretted the choice. I have already got my value and I use hand planes for most wood surfacing.
Buy the best u can. Avoid the trap of buying cheap and often.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Right now, I'm with Bob. I think I could justify the sander and vac because they do such an exceptional job of eliminating fine dust from the air. I've already made investments in other tools (drills, routers, circ saw and track...) that all work just fine, so springing for Festool anytime soon wouldn't be on my RADAR.


----------



## changefast (Dec 6, 2012)

The same principle that makes more money for the pro applies to a weekend hobbyist too.

Less set up time, less waste, less hassle. Im NOT making any money on my projects so I dont want to waste a board with a less than perfect cut. I am not retired and this is my HOBBY so I dont want to waste my time with poorly made tools making poor cuts, or try to repeat a setting I rigged up with tape and bailing wire last year but forgot how to do...

I want to walk in the shop after a hard work week and open my systainer and plug in a super precise tool that is easily adjusted and use it in its prescribed manner which is well documented and just makes sense. I probably wont buy the Kapex, or the dovetail jig, but I LOVE the MFT3, the Vac, TS, sanders, jigsaw, Domino, and cordless drills. I am excited about the new router table and saw table.

To the comment about tools gathering dust - my D4 Pro jig does not gather dust, but my cheap dovetail jig does because it has inaccuracies you cant remove - my biscuit jointer gathers dust because the Domino is easier and faster. Sometimes I feel like using hand planes and scrapers, but Im not going to hand rip a board!

All in all, its a personal choice that not everyone has the same opinion on. Leigh vs. Porter Cable. Mac vs. PC. the list goes on. There is nothing wrong with Dewalt, Makita, PC or whatever. I will continue to buy Festool because it just works so very well every time.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

If I had a little more disposable income on the budget, I'd spring for the Festool stuff. The dust collection alone is worth it to me. I'm a hobbyist and yes, I'd love to be able to control that fine dust better.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If I could sell my Unisaw, PM50 jointer, Red Star ras, CM dp, and Boice Crane planer, for what I paid for them, I would have enough money to buy a Festool TS 75 circular saw. I'd even have $50 left over. But I would only have the TS75!
My point. They are not in my budget. The nice part is all the shop machines I listed, which I bought used, will still be working years down the road. As I hope the Festool would.

For a pro Festool stuff might be a wise choice, but for a hobby woodworker, with limited funds.... not so. With unlimited funds, why not.
A zero clearance cutting guide and a good blade in my circular saw, gives me perfect cuts, when needed.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 14, 2012)

I must admit I have never tried any of the Festools but have seen them at my local Woodcraft.
I might buy them if I had the need but I already have large heavy machines that will do the job at least as well if not better.
I do not have the need for more portable tools no matter how superior they may be to my relatively inexpensive Bosch and PC tools.
There is a pleasure in using well made tools, the work just goes better when you aren't fighting the deficiencies of a cheaply made tool.

My brother has made beautiful cabinets with what I consider to be a cheap 1hp table saw and other inexpensive tools.
He knows the idiosyncrasies of each tool and has learned how to work with them so its second nature for him to use them and produce good work.
As my Dad used to say, a good machinist can make anything with the tools at hand.

Isn't America a great place! We have so many choices and tools to pick from but it doesn't limit what kind of work we can produce if we know how to work with them. You buy what you can afford and build your skills.


----------

